# Windows cannot locate the server copy of your roaming



## Harnek Singh (Dec 11, 2008)

Windows cannot locate the server copy of your roaming
profile and is attempting to log you on with your local profile. Changes to the profile will not be copied
to the server when you logoff. Possible causes of this error include network problems or insufficient
security rights. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator. DETAIL - Access
is denied. "


----------



## send2kirang (Dec 11, 2008)

check this:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/837115


----------

